# go and uninstall this game



## Timboli (5. Januar 2011)

heute habe ich wieder mit freunden ein paar runden League of Legends gespielt. als ich dann 3 mal in folge gestorben bin kam als reaktion eines spielers aus unserem team : fucking noob go and uninstall this game.
da haben wir natürlich wieder so einen hals bekommen und waren ganz schön genervt.

jetzt wüsste ich gerne, was ihr von solchen leuten haltet. flamet ihr zurück, ignoriert ihr sie oder ähnliches? und bei welchen spielen passiert euch das am häufigsten und welche online community bzw welches spiel hat nach euren erfahrungen die nettesten spieler?

mfg Timboli


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Januar 2011)

http://gameone.de/blog/2011/1/senf-ab-halt-die-fresse-sackgesicht

Ich spiele kein LoL, aber dafür HoN und ich flame auch.
Gestern hat nen Pubby nen Kumpel der verkackt hat als factory worker bezeichnet, da musste ich doch sehr lachen.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2011)

Das nächste Mal schreib einfach: "I allready tried to uninstall, but somehow... it didn't work"


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2011)

Timboli schrieb:


> jetzt wüsste ich gerne, was ihr von solchen leuten haltet. flamet ihr zurück, ignoriert ihr sie oder ähnliches?



Ich lache sie aus. :>


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Timboli schrieb:


> heute habe ich wieder mit freunden ein paar runden League of Legends gespielt. als ich dann 3 mal in folge gestorben bin kam als reaktion eines spielers aus unserem team : fucking noob go and uninstall this game.
> da haben wir natürlich wieder so einen hals bekommen und waren ganz schön genervt.
> 
> jetzt wüsste ich gerne, was ihr von solchen leuten haltet. flamet ihr zurück, ignoriert ihr sie oder ähnliches? und bei welchen spielen passiert euch das am häufigsten und welche online community bzw welches spiel hat nach euren erfahrungen die nettesten spieler?
> ...



Hmm.. ist schwer zu sagen. 
Ich für meinen Fall hab was Gamen betrifft, so eine Art angeborenes Talent.

und passieren, wird dir das in jedem Online-Spiel, in dem du in einem Team gegen ein anderes spieslt, weil viele Spieler:
1. immer gewinnen wollen, (so wie auf der Arbeit eigentlich auch, egal wo, ein ständiger Wettkampf).
und 2. ihren eigenen "Skill" als Messlatte benutzen, wer darunter ist, soll nicht in ihrem Team spielen, weil er den Teamskill runterzieht.

Für manche Gamer ist halt jedes Multiplayerspiel zu jeder Zeit ein Turnier. 

Was ich tun würde, ist schwer mit einem Beispiel zu erklären, aber ich würde je nach Vorlage stets ne Antwort wählen, die vor Sarkasmus und belustigung geraduzu trieft,
und dabei auf einem derart anderen Level ist, dass er nichtmal ansatzweise kontern kann. Außerdem immer weiter auf die Spitze treiben, bis er an seinem PC explodiert und dich nach deiner Adresse fragt.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2011)

Timboli schrieb:


> jetzt wüsste ich gerne, was ihr von solchen leuten haltet. flamet ihr zurück, ignoriert ihr sie oder ähnliches? und bei welchen spielen passiert euch das am häufigsten und welche online community bzw welches spiel hat nach euren erfahrungen die nettesten spieler?


Ich schreibe dann so etwas wie "Mein Mitleid hast du." und lasse solche Vögel links liegen. Wenn so etwas passiert, was sehr selten ist, dann in WoW - das einzige Computerspiel welches ich daddele.

Im TS kam noch keiner auf die Idee mich zu flamen... generell erlebe ich da sehr selten irgendwelche Anfeindungen von Leuten (3-4 in den letzten 5 Jahren ^^).


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Januar 2011)

Ich würde jetzt gern total erwachsen zurückschreiben, dass ich über sowas stehe und das einfach ignoriere. Aber ich flame zurück, beleidige den Bösewicht, seine Familie, sein Gesicht, seinen Genitalbereich, seine Eltern und alle, die ihn kennen. Nehmt Euch an mir bloß kein Beispiel!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

ich freu mich immer. is es schlecht sich an der wut anderer zu erfreuen?


----------



## Seph018 (5. Januar 2011)

Och ich rage und flame immer in Onlinegames. Aber seit ich HoN angefangen habe ist das regelrecht Lebensaufgabe geworden(keine Angst, ich habe noch andere). Das machts doch gerade erst spannend. Also das nächste mal hau einfach zurück und lass deiner Wut freien Lauf. Das entspannt.


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt gern total erwachsen zurückschreiben, dass ich über sowas stehe und das einfach ignoriere. Aber ich flame zurück, beleidige den Bösewicht, seine Familie, sein Gesicht, seinen Genitalbereich, seine Eltern und alle, die ihn kennen. Nehmt Euch an mir bloß kein Beispiel!



.....Oh Bersi....WEGEN DIR HAB ICH MEIN HEMD MIT MAMELADE VOLLGEKLECKERT!....Vor lachen aus der Hand gefallen und aufs Shirt.

Und Ja: Falls mich einer Flamed, (Bisher 1 Mal in RDR Vorgekommen, obwohl ich mit 21 Kills bester Spieler war O_o) Ignoriere ich es.(In WoW hab ich z.b immer Ignoriert und mich nie darauf eingelassen)
Oder (wie in dem Fall oben) Ich hab als NAchricht so ca bekommen: Alter, du kleiner Lowbob. Wenn du nur Sterben kannst geh raus ausm Game. (so ca müsste es gewesen sein) Als Antwort: Because I´m Y2Edou....and I´m AWESOME. Und hab ihm verdeutlicht dass er (er war mit 7kills 5er) ein Paar neue Augen braucht.


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin zwar nicht der beste LoL Spieler, aber wenn ich sehe wie Leute feeden oder noch beknackter spielen als ich selber flame ich auch.
Es geht mir einfach sehr auf den Senkel wenn man sagt, sie sollen doch ein bisschen Vorsichtig sein und nich zu weit rausrennen und was passiert? "Ein Verbündeter wurde getötet". 
Wie findest du es eig. IMMER zu verlieren, weil irgendwelche Leute denken sie sind kluger und sind überhaupt nich auf Ratschläge angewiesen?
Oder wenn Leute keinen miss sagen und du dafür gekillt wirst? 
Naja, mich pisst das irgendwo an, weil auch wenn's ein Spiel ist will ich nich immer verlieren oder?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> .....Oh Bersi....WEGEN DIR HAB ICH MEIN HEMD MIT MAMELADE VOLLGEKLECKERT!....Vor lachen aus der Hand gefallen und aufs Shirt.



OMFG L2TOAST F**KIN NOOB DU SOHN VOM ONKEL EINES AFFEN, MÖGEN 1000 KAMELFLÖHE DEIN ARS*****H HEIMSUCHEN RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!   

Ähem. Ich bin allgemein für einen freundlicheren Umgangston im Internet.


----------



## Dominau (5. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> .....Oh Bersi....WEGEN DIR HAB ICH MEIN HEMD MIT MAMELADE VOLLGEKLECKERT!....Vor lachen aus der Hand gefallen und aufs Shirt.



Vorm PC isst man auch nicht!


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> OMFG L2TOAST F**KIN NOOB DU SOHN VOM ONKEL EINES AFFEN, MÖGEN 1000 KAMELFLÖHE DEIN ARS*****H HEIMSUCHEN RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> Ähem. Ich bin allgemein für einen freundlicheren Umgangston im Internet.



Hat nichts damit zu tun, das Shirt hab ich erst vor mhh 20 min Angezogen.  
Es sollte nur Verdeutlichen dass ich den Text toll fand und die, ich hoffe doch, Ironie belustigend fand. 

Aber Ja, ich Flame selten (Edit lesen :S) liegt mir nicht so.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2011)

Naja, nachdem in einem Spiel die ganze Zeit *uhrensohn kam habe ich das Spiel deinstalliert. Egal ob ich auf so eine Weiße beleidigt werde oder jemand anderes, das ist einfach nicht ok. Ich sehe es nicht ein, meine Freizeit mit einem Spiel zu verbringen, in dem die Leute noch übler drauf sind als bei WoW. Im Vergleich zu dem, was man sich in LoL zum Teil antut ist Azeroth Kindergarten.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2011)

Mhm...ich flame gern mal wie man bestimmt schon hier festgestellt hat. :>

Wobei es sich in WoW meist in Grenzen hält, ich halt nicht viel von Nap, Noob oder L2P, meistens fallen eher so Sachen wie "Du hastn IQ wie ein Pfund Knäckebrot" Hat für mich mehr Stil, anstatt einfach so ne billige Rotzphrase runterzurasseln wie L2P du Kackboon!


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Vorm PC isst man auch nicht!



Wo soll ich denn sonst Essen, soll ich verhungern? - Oder willst du mich echt dazu zwingen, mir ne blöde Talkshow anzusehen.


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2011)

Ich wurde halt noch nie geflamed, darum weiss ich das nicht... 

Ich würde aber wahrscheinlich zurück flamen. Ich würde dafür wahrscheinlich aber keine Schimpfwörter oder so brauchen. Ich würde mich einfach über sie lustig machen und lachen.

Bei LoL sind die Spieler schon nett, wenn man gut ist oder kein Anfänger ist.

Lustig ist nur, dass schon Lvl 1er geflamed werden, die das Spiel noch nie gespielt haben.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> man gut ist oder kein Anfänger ist.
> 
> Lustig ist nur, dass schon Lvl 1er geflamed werden, die das Spiel noch nie gespielt haben.


DAS ist der Knackpunkt! Anfänger würde ICH nicht flamen...wers ned kennt kann es ja gar ned wissen. Aber der drölftausendste DK der bei nem Drachen seine Drecksarmee zündet gehört einfach derbe geflamed.


----------



## TaroEld (5. Januar 2011)

Naja, ich spiele viel HoN. Von daher hab' ich gelernt sowas zu ignorieren. ^_^


----------



## Belty (6. Januar 2011)

Spiele selbe ab und an LoL und muss sagen das die Community von LoL doch arg "verdorben" ist, wenn man das so nennen mag.
Massig Pseudopros und Flamerbobs, das ist Wahnsinn.
Aber ok was will man von einem Spiel erwarten das auf das Dota Prinzip basiert, ist bei Dota so und war schon immer bei Dota so.

Wie ich mit flamern umgehe...ich lach sie etwa per Chat aus oder ignoriere sie und lach mir innerlich einen ab^^
Wenn sich eine Möglichkeit ergibt das der Flamer einen Fehler gibt, gebe ich das recht amüsiert im Chat preis und finde es noch lustiger :-)

Man sollte sich von solchen Leuten einfach nicht den Spielspaß verderben lassen!


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. Januar 2011)

> Spiele selbe ab und an LoL und muss sagen das die Community von LoL doch arg "verdorben" ist, wenn man das so nennen mag.


Dann sei froh, dass du nicht mit DotA eingestiegen bist du Jammerlappen.

Mir gehen Noobs in beiden spielen auf den Keks und ich rege mich leidenschaftlich über sie auf.
Bei DotA spiele ich keine "noob only" Spiele und ich erwarte, dass noobs eben auch keine höherrangigen Spiele spielen. Wobei sich das Ganze seit dem GG-Client doch etwas relativiert hat durch das Levelsystem.
Und bei LoL kann man ab lvl 30 wohl schon ein bisschen Spielverständnis erwarten. (Davor habe ich mich dann auch mit dem Flamen zurückgehalten)


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Januar 2011)

Ich schalte LoL eigent. nur abundzu an um dann einem Spiel zu joinen und dort so richtig schön scheisse zu spielen.

Ich liebe die Reaktionen meines Teams. :>

Achja ich bin schon echt asozial.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich lache sie aus. :>


Und wie tust du das kund? In dem du vor deinem Monitor sitzt und laut lachst?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich schalte LoL eigent. nur abundzu an um dann einem Spiel zu joinen und dort so richtig schön scheisse zu spielen.
> 
> Ich liebe die Reaktionen meines Teams. :>
> 
> Achja ich bin schon echt asozial.



Kumpel von mir behauptet auch immer sowas wenn er scheiße spielt. :]


----------



## skyline930 (9. Januar 2011)

Timboli schrieb:


> heute habe ich wieder mit freunden ein paar runden League of Legends gespielt. als ich dann 3 mal in folge gestorben bin kam als reaktion eines spielers aus unserem team : fucking noob go and uninstall this game.
> da haben wir natürlich wieder so einen hals bekommen und waren ganz schön genervt.
> 
> jetzt wüsste ich gerne, was ihr von solchen leuten haltet. flamet ihr zurück, ignoriert ihr sie oder ähnliches? und bei welchen spielen passiert euch das am häufigsten und welche online community bzw welches spiel hat nach euren erfahrungen die nettesten spieler?
> ...



Gut, ich bin auch kein LoL-Pro, aber es gibt einfach lernresistente Leute die...
1. Wenn sie aufs Maul bekommen trotzdem keine Deffitems kaufen
2. Wenn sie aufs Maul bekommen trotzdem immer ganz vorne stehen, ob Melee oder nicht
3. Keine Ahnung von *grundsätzlichen* Dingen haben, und das obwohl ihr Sorclvl >15 oder so ist.
Und bei sowas regt es natürlich auf. Vorallem da LoL so ein Spiel wo so 3 Tode hintereinander später gerne über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden. Bei sowas reg ich mich natürlich auch auf. Dann schon lieber ein 4vs5, als ein 5vs5 mit gefeedetem Gegner.

Aber: Normalerweise flame ich nicht, und wenn ich angeflamet werde ignorier ich es.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2011)

da man sich in online games wunderbar hinter seinem charakter verstecken kann, trauen sich viele leute dinge zu sagen, bei denen sie im echten leben noch nicht mal dran denken würden.

ich ärgere mich über unfähig spieler zwar, aber ich bleibe freundlich. 
ich flame aber mit freunden zurück wenn ich blöd angemacht werde, schliesslich ist das mit der anonymität keine einbahn :-)

und welches das freundlichste online spiel ist??? keins! es ist überall die gleiche situation.


----------



## Giggelidu (13. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt gern total erwachsen zurückschreiben, dass ich über sowas stehe und das einfach ignoriere. Aber ich flame zurück, beleidige den Bösewicht, seine Familie, sein Gesicht, seinen Genitalbereich, seine Eltern und alle, die ihn kennen. Nehmt Euch an mir bloß kein Beispiel!



Diejenigen unter uns, die sprachlich etwas gewandter sind als der durchschnittlich flamende Honk, sind m.M.n. geradzu verpflichtet, so niveaulos wie möglich Parolie zu bieten. Bis denen eben nichts mehr einfällt. Ein Hoch auf die hohe Kunst des verbalen Zurückfeuerns!


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2011)

Timboli schrieb:


> heute habe ich wieder mit freunden ein paar runden League of Legends gespielt. als ich dann 3 mal in folge gestorben bin kam als reaktion eines spielers aus unserem team : fucking noob go and uninstall this game.
> da haben wir natürlich wieder so einen hals bekommen und waren ganz schön genervt.
> 
> jetzt wüsste ich gerne, was ihr von solchen leuten haltet. flamet ihr zurück, ignoriert ihr sie oder ähnliches? und bei welchen spielen passiert euch das am häufigsten und welche online community bzw welches spiel hat nach euren erfahrungen die nettesten spieler?
> ...



Unfreundliche Spieler sind in LoL ja schon sowas wie das Markenzeichen  
Wenn leute ECHT dumm sind flame ich auch. Echt, kann doch nicht sein das ein Mundo vor lvl 7 4 Mal an Evelyn stirbt, und statt ein Vision ward sich Rubinkristall kaufen muss.
Aber normalerweise flame ich eher selten^^ Was aber umbedingt sein muss, is Trollen. 
An dieser Stelle eine Kleine Geschichte, die dieses Trollen zeigt:

Ich TF, Kumpel mit  Shen, und  noch einer mit Jungle-Nasus, stiehlt Pantheon mit Smite den Golem-buff

Reaktion im CHat:


Pantheon "Fuck you Stealer"
Nasus: "Who do you mean?"
Shen: "He means me"
Tf: "Stop flaming me or i will report you!"
Ein random macht mit "Why shold i fuck myself?"

Pantheon: "Not you this Nasus-Stealer noob"

Nasus: "What means Nasus?"

Im RL: Hehehe Namus is a stealer!
Wir lachen uns ab, weil wir das wort Namus so lustig finden.

Wieder im Spiel

Shen "What means Stealer?
Ich "What means Noob?"
Wieder der Random: "What means means?"

Wir hauen uns fast weg, lachen und wiederholen "Hahaha Namus is a stealer"

Pantheon schweigt zur sicherheit.So laesst man flamer den Mund halten xD

Das spiel haben wir fair verloren, nach nem spannenden battle, aber dieses Gespraech war 100 mal geiler als jeder WIN xD 




Anfaenger flamed man nicht. Gimps schon^^


----------



## shadow24 (13. Januar 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und wie tust du das kund? In dem du vor deinem Monitor sitzt und laut lachst?




bei wow einfachste art:spieler anklicken-emote-lachen...
das ganze kann man natürlich verfeinern udn dem anderen Spieler z.B. ein: "beim Anblick von Spieler x wälzt sich spieler y vor lachen auf dem Boden"...an den kopf werfen

btt:also ich spiel auch nur wow online udn da ignoriere ich einfach solche flamer.ich hab, da ich fast ausschliesslich pvp mache,auch gar keine zeit mich im bg mit so einem spacken rumzuflamen,denn wer flamed kann nich kämpfen...so einfach ist das...

nervt natürlich schon wenn einer das ganze bg schreibt:"ihr noobs,ihr kriegt aber auch gar nix gebacken"...oder "wie kann man nur so blöd sein"

aber am besten sind die die jemanden auf ignore setzen,aber dann im channel weiter fragen:"hat er was geschrieben?hat er wieder was geschrieben?ich hab ihn auf ignore und kanns nich lesen"....da lach ich mich dann kaputt über so viel blödheit...


----------



## Giggelidu (13. Januar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber am besten sind die die jemanden auf ignore setzen,aber dann im channel weiter fragen:"hat er was geschrieben?hat er wieder was geschrieben?ich hab ihn auf ignore und kanns nich lesen"....da lach ich mich dann kaputt über so viel blödheit...



Eieiei, das ist wirklich übel. *facepalm*


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

gewisse spiele wie cs zum beispiel würde ich ohne eigenen sever gar nich spielen, da is man so hilflos... wenn mir einer so auf die nerven geht (oder nix auf die reihe bekommt) einfach ins gegner team rüberschieben, dass kann dann sogar von vorteil sein


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> gewisse spiele wie cs zum beispiel würde ich ohne eigenen sever gar nich spielen, da is man so hilflos... wenn mir einer so auf die nerven geht (oder nix auf die reihe bekommt) einfach ins gegner team rüberschieben, dass kann dann sogar von vorteil sein



Ach das macht mir zuweilen nix aus!
(Hab erst heute morgen so nen Vollpfosten der mich geblockt hat, mit der Scout auf 3cm in den Kopf geschossen (hatte noch 11 HP^^).
Als er über Voice anfangen wollte zu Flamen, bin ich ihm direkt mit aggressiven Ton ins Wort gefallen, ob er ein Masochist ist, und das er das gerne jede Runde haben kann wenn er so drauf steht, 
wäre mir ein wahres Vergnügen, dann kam keine Antwort mehr.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (17. Januar 2011)

Ich versuch die meisten zu ignorieren aber ich schreib immer Schimpfwörter zurück


----------



## wertzû (14. August 2011)

ich flame nur wenn sie flamen. Doch seit dem serversplit hab ich keinen flame mehr gesehen. Nicht mal als wir nen lv 1er drin hatten(sein erstes spiel)


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2011)

wertzû schrieb:


> ich flame nur wenn sie flamen. Doch seit dem serversplit hab ich keinen flame mehr gesehen. Nicht mal als wir nen lv 1er drin hatten(sein erstes spiel)



Also ich merke da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## floppydrive (15. August 2011)

Ich flame sofort, immer egal wenn oder was kommt dadurch das ich Pro bin und mir alle anderen ey unterlegen sind.


----------



## zoizz (20. August 2011)

Gebt euch nen typisch weiblichen Nick, frag nach dem Flame im Chat, ob Jungs hier immer so böse zu Mädchen sind, kein Wunder das man sie so selten antrifft. Ganz schnell ist der Rest der Truppe auf eurer Seite. Pubertierende Kids sind so einfach strukturiert ^^


----------



## B_85 (24. November 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Oder wenn Leute keinen miss sagen und du dafür gekillt wirst?



Ich habe immer die karte im Überblick und brauche keine ansage ob ein Gegner gerade nicht zu sehen ist, ein guter Spieler sieht sowas.
Am Schlimmsten find ich Die Spieler die wen nsie in der unterzahl sind zu Aggressiv spielen und dann flamen wenn se Sterben.


----------



## Verbalion (20. Januar 2012)

Also bei mir kommts immer auf meine eigene Stimmung an 
Ich flame grundsätzlich gerne zurück muss ich gestehen 
An manchen Tagen sage ich aber ach einfach gar nichts, und meine Erfahrung lehrt mich, dass es besser ist, einfach das Maul zu halten ;-)
Es entsteht kein endlos-geflame und alle konzentrieren sich mehr oder minder aufs Game...
Manchmal schreibe ich dann auch einfach nur "just play" blabla....
Regt die Flamerboys im Zweifel auch nur noch mehr auf -> Mission accomplished


----------



## Sarti (8. Februar 2012)

Gegen flamen direkt hab ich nichts, macht ja jeder^^

Aber so sprüche wie "get cancer and die"  find ich schon wieder extrem hart


----------



## Emea (23. Februar 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Gebt euch nen typisch weiblichen Nick, frag nach dem Flame im Chat, ob Jungs hier immer so böse zu Mädchen sind, kein Wunder das man sie so selten antrifft. Ganz schnell ist der Rest der Truppe auf eurer Seite. Pubertierende Kids sind so einfach strukturiert ^^



LOL den muss ich mir merken. Nick hätt ich ja den richtigen 

Also ich pack die schimpferei im Chat auch immer garnicht, einfach furchtbar. 
Wenns jemand absichtlich macht oder einfach zu doof ist die Ratschläge im Chat zu befolgen versteh ich es ja noch.
Aber irgendwie hat doch jeder mal einen schlechten Tag oder grad wenns dann in die "Zerg Phase" übergeht kann es schon sein das man mal öfter stirbt.


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2012)

Timboli schrieb:


> heute habe ich wieder mit freunden ein paar runden League of Legends gespielt. als ich dann 3 mal in folge gestorben bin kam als reaktion eines spielers aus unserem team : fucking noob go and uninstall this game.
> da haben wir natürlich wieder so einen hals bekommen und waren ganz schön genervt.
> 
> jetzt wüsste ich gerne, was ihr von solchen leuten haltet. flamet ihr zurück, ignoriert ihr sie oder ähnliches? und bei welchen spielen passiert euch das am häufigsten und welche online community bzw welches spiel hat nach euren erfahrungen die nettesten spieler?
> ...




Also wenn du in nem ranked game bei mir im Team 3 mal in Folge sterben würdest, wärst du froh wenn sowas freundliches kommt 

Leute die es schaffen 3 mal in kurzer Folge in nem 1v1 zu sterben sollten permanent aus dem Ranked System verbannt werden, das hat auch nichts mit schlechtem spielen zu tun, sondern damit ob man die Grundprinzipien von MOBA Games versteht.

Solange soetwas aber in normal games oder unter level 30 passiert ist so Flaming aber echt unangebracht.

Ich meine da spielen dann Leute die halt einfach nochnicht so gut sind, damit muss man klar kommen.
Und jeder macht mal Fehler, wenn ich in nem Ranked feede (soll auch vorkommen) oder schlecht spiele richte ich mich auch drauf ein geflamt zu werden.
Das senkt zwar die Moral etwas, ist aber verständlich, ich habs ja schließlich verdient indem ich 4 anderen das ELO vermiese.


Aber Leute die so in Normal bzw. unter 30 Flamen sollte man einfach Ignoriern und Reporten.
Vorallem da sie meist selbst schlechte spieler sind und selbst genug Fehler machen.
Und ich hasse es am meisten wenn man dann noch von Idioten geflamt wird die selbst keine Ahnung haben und 100 mal schlehter sind als man selbst.

Wenn man dann mit Xin in die Mitte geht (und Xin ist echt der Hardcounter zu vielen APs) und dann von irgendwelchen Noobs geflamt wird, geht das echt zu weit.
Da sag ich ihnen dann auch offen dass die Welt ohne sie besser dran wäre und dass er beste Ausweg für die Menschheit der Strick für ihn bedeutet.

Meistens bin ich aber ganz lieb <3



tl;dr

In Ranked games ist flamen (in so einer Situation) OK und verständlich, auch wenn ich jedem davon abraten würde da es dem eigenen Team nur schadet.
In Normal games ist flamen einfach idiotisch, wer normals spielt strengt sich meist eh nicht 100% an und da können solche Fehler passieren. Man hat da eh nichts zu verlieren.
In Normal Games unter level 30 ist flamen so ziemlich das unsozialiste was man machen kann. Zwar gibt es viele Smurfs aber einen anfänger dafür zu haten dass er das Spiel nochnicht so kann ist ja wohl total bescheuert.


Mein Ratschlag für alle Leute mit Map Awareness nicht nicht auf "SS" oder "MIA" angewiesen sind:
Direkt zu beginn /mute all

Wirkt wunder und man kann gans in ruhe spielen 


PS: Das mit dem weiblichen Namen ist ein verdammt guter Trick, muss ich bei meinem neuen smurf ausprobieren


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. April 2012)

Zum OP: Trashtalk ist ein Teil von jedem Moba, damit muss man einfach zurechtkommen. Ich finds einfach nur lolig wenn ich mit meinem Ryze 3 Spiele überragend gewinne, um dann im vierten Spiel von meinen Mitspielern zu hören ich wäre nicht fähig diesen Char zu spielen. Das gehört einfach dazu.

Bisschen Selbstvertrauen kann nicht schaden... ^^


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Zum OP: Trashtalk ist ein Teil von jedem Moba, damit muss man einfach zurechtkommen. Ich finds einfach nur lolig wenn ich mit meinem Ryze 3 Spiele überragend gewinne, um dann im vierten Spiel von meinen Mitspielern zu hören ich wäre nicht fähig diesen Char zu spielen. Das gehört einfach dazu.
> 
> Bisschen Selbstvertrauen kann nicht schaden... ^^



Jo, Trashtalken sowieso

Aber dachte es geht jetzt wirklich um konkrete Sachen.


Und TBH:

Man muss ja nicht immer seine Lane gewinnen, aber wenn man immer wieder 1gegen 1 stirbt heißt das dass man das ganze Spiel nicht verstanden hat.
In normal games ja nicht schlimm, aber in rankeds verdient sowas tot geflamt zu werden, das ist einfach fahrlässig.


----------



## tonygt (12. April 2012)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Jo, Trashtalken sowieso
> 
> Aber dachte es geht jetzt wirklich um konkrete Sachen.
> 
> ...



Du behauptest Leute die 3 mal auf ner Lane sterben haben das Spiel nicht verstanden und dann ist flamen okay ? Ganz ehrlich ich glaube du hast das Game nicht verstanden, ich weiß das ich ein Game gewonnen oder verloren hab wenn ein Team anfängt sich kaputt zu flamen. Das ist der Grund warum ich schon ewig kein Solo Q Ranked mehr spiele und deswegen auf 1,6k rumgammel, die Games werden innerhalb von ~10-15 Min entschieden, weil dann meistens die ersten 5 Kills gemacht wurden und ein Team anfängt sich gegenseitig anzuflamen und dann natürlich keine Chance mehr hat das Game zu drehen. Das ist der Grund warum mir die Community so aufn Sack geht und ich nur Premade Ranked oder Normals spiele, das Game basiert darauf das eine Seite stärker ist, weil sie besser spielt in welcher Form auch immer aber das gegenseitige Flamen zerstört einfach jegliche möglichkeit Fehler, die man auf einer Lane macht wieder durch Skill gutzumachen.
Ich hab schon genug Games im Premade gewonnen obwohl ich 0/2 oder 0/3 auf meinr Lane stand und wir behind waren uns dann aber zusammengerafft haben und mit Skill Teamfights gewonnen haben und so das Game gedreht haben in 70% der Ranked Solo Q Games wäre sowas auch möglich aber durch das ewige geflame der schwächeren Seite ist sowas einfach nicht möglich. Deswegen reporte ich jeder der anfängt zu flamen egal ob er nur schreibt Top Lane lost this game und den Top Laner vorhält wie schlecht er doch spielt oder er wirklich verbal jemanden angreift.


----------



## EisblockError (12. April 2012)

> Du behauptest Leute die 3 mal auf ner Lane sterben haben das Spiel nicht verstanden und dann ist flamen okay ?


Mit 3 mal ist nicht 3 mal insgesamt, sondern 3 mal hintereinander in kurzen abständen gemeint, habe ich auch geschrieben. Und ja, wenn man 3 mal direkt hintereinander stirbt hat man das Spiel nicht verstanden.



> Ganz ehrlich ich glaube du hast das Game nicht verstanden, ich weiß das ich ein Game gewonnen oder verloren hab wenn ein Team anfängt sich kaputt zu flamen.


Kommt drauf an. Also wenn du dir die Mühe machen würdest meinen ausführlichen Post darüber zu lesen, der sollte dir einiges erklären. Ich würde jedem abraten zu flamen wenn man noch aussicht auf Erfolg hat. Es ist zwar fies aber es kann einem sehr helfen wenn man die Moral des Gegners senkt indem man sie gegeneinander aufhetzt oder immer wenn sie sterben "easy" schreibt. Das ist wirklich nicht nett aber macht den Gegner agressiv und unkonzentriert.
Aber dann habt ihr das Game nicht gewonnen weil sie sich flamen sondern sie flamen sich weil ihr das game gewonnen habt.
Flammen sollte man nur wenn man sich sicher ist dass das Spiel schon verloren ist, und damit kommen wir zu Punkt 3:



> die Games werden innerhalb von ~10-15 Min entschieden, weil dann meistens die ersten 5 Kills gemacht wurden und ein Team anfängt sich gegenseitig anzuflamen und dann natürlich keine Chance mehr hat das Game zu drehen.


Dass die Games in den ersten 10-15 minuten entschieden werden stimmt schon, aber das hat nicht direkt etwas mit dem flaming zu tun. Selbst riot hat das zugegeben und in fast jedem Pro Spiel (genau, da wo es kein flaming gibt!) ist das Spiel nach spätestens 15 Minuten entschieden und das hat nichts mit Flaming zu tun.
Deswegen dauern selbst die Games zwischen Pros oftmals nicht länger als 20-30 Minuten. Das liegt dann nicht daran dass das eine Team soviel besser ist (oder sich flamet <: )sondern daran, dass League of Legends extrem Snowballt und 5 frühe Kills sich krass aufs Lategame auswirken.



> Ich hab schon genug Games im Premade gewonnen obwohl ich 0/2 oder 0/3 auf meinr Lane stand und wir behind waren uns dann aber zusammengerafft haben und mit Skill Teamfights gewonnen haben und so das Game gedreht haben in 70% der Ranked Solo Q Games wäre sowas auch möglich aber durch das ewige geflame der schwächeren Seite ist sowas einfach nicht möglich. Deswegen reporte ich jeder der anfängt zu flamen egal ob er nur schreibt Top Lane lost this game und den Top Laner vorhält wie schlecht er doch spielt oder er wirklich verbal jemanden angreift.



Also in Team Games ist soetwas möglich, da stimme ich zu. Mein ESL Team ist das beste Beispiel, wir liegen oft etwas hinten im early aber sind extrem gut in Teamfights und können da dann meist das Game gewinnen. Das klappt aber wirklich nur wenn man leicht zurück liegt.
Aber in SoloQ gibt es einfach kein Teamplay. Das ist so, das hat nichts mit geflame zu tun.
Also tut mir leid wenn ich dir da die Welt mit kaputt mache aber wenn du ein Game in SoloQ gewinnst wo ihr hinten lagt, dann hat das nichts damit zu tun dass ihr gut wart, sondern damit dass die Gegner retarded waren und z.B. immer Solo gegangen sind. Im SoloQ ist die Teamfight Power i.d.R. gleich, d.H. wenn man vorne ist und einfach 5v5 kämpft gewinnt man eig immer, da gibt es nichts. Nun sind viele aber so überheblich dass sie immer alleine gehen oder einfach retarded spielen, das hat wirklich nichts mit gutem Teamplay zu tun.

Es geht auch nicht darum ob man jetzt 0/3 steht und 120 CS nach 20 min hat, oder ob man 0/0 steht und 120 CS hat.
CS sind so viel wichtiger als Kills und Kills geben eh nicht soviel Gold. Kills sind eig nur dazu da um den Gegner am Csen, Ganken und Junglen (Baron/Dragon etc.) zu hindern.
D.H. es ist durchaus möglich in der Lane vorne zu liegen wenn man gut CSt, obwohl der Gegner mehr kills hat oder man sogar Negativ steht.
Hier möchte ich aber nocheinmal zu meinem Ursprungspost zurückkommen, ich sagte wörtlich:



> Leute die es schaffen 3 mal in kurzer Folge in nem 1v1 zu sterben sollten permanent aus dem Ranked System verbannt werden, das hat auch nichts mit schlechtem spielen zu tun, sondern damit ob man die Grundprinzipien von MOBA Games versteht.



Du sagst das heißt nicht dass die das Spiel nicht verstanden haben, und dass ich das Spiel nicht verstanden habe?
Da muss ich dir, und wird dir eigentlich auch jeder gute Spieler wiedersprechen: wer es schafft 3 mal hintereinander in einem 1v1 (also ohne Ganks!) zu sterben, der hat nicht verstanden dass man sich gegen Ryze auf der Toplane auch mal early double mres holt.
Dass man sich, wenn man mit Trist auf der Botlane mal Wriggles holen kann und nicht sein standart build macht.
Denn würden sie es tun und gescheit spielen würden sie ja nicht sterben.
Sie sterben dann an Ryze oder Sion oder Swain 3 mal hintereinander weil sie keinen mres kaufen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun ob sie wenig skill haben oder einen schlechten Tag, das hat mir den Grundprinzipien des Spiels zu tun.



Lies dir einfach nochmal meinen Beitrag von darüber durch


----------



## tonygt (12. April 2012)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also wenn du in nem ranked game bei mir im Team 3 mal in Folge sterben würdest, wärst du froh wenn sowas freundliches kommt
> 
> Leute die es schaffen 3 mal in kurzer Folge in nem 1v1 zu sterben sollten permanent aus dem Ranked System verbannt werden, das hat auch nichts mit schlechtem spielen zu tun, sondern damit ob man die Grundprinzipien von MOBA Games versteht.


Es gibt Situationen in denen man 3 mal hintereinander stirbt, ohne etwas dafür zu können, wenn man das erste 1vs1 wegen eines Fehlers verliert, dann das ganze nochmal probiert, weil man einen eig. einen stärkenen Champ hat aber auch mit 5 Hp verliert und danach dann getowerdived wird ist Flamen okay?
Man kann 3 mal in Folge sterben im 1vs1 ohne direkt ein schlechter Spieler zu sein und der Punkt meiner Aussage war nicht, dass ich alle Leute die Noob Like spielen verteidigen will, sondern das ich es nicht für gerechtfertig halte jemanden egal wie er spielt zu flamen. Jeder hat mal nen schlechtes Game, jeder hat mal Pech jeder macht mal Fehler und deswegen sollen solche Leute vom Ranked gebannt werde? Ganz ehrlich ich bezweifle stark, das du immer perfekt spielst und das du noch nie auf einer Lane total zerrupfst wurdest. 

Wie gesagt ich hab schon einige Games in verschiedenen Elo Regionen gespielt und wenn ich so sehe wann die Leute anfangen zu flamen und sich dann wundern warum wir noch mehr behind fallen. Oftmals ist es so das wenn eine Lane einmal gestorben ist und wir maximal 1-2 Kills hinten liegen aber z.b. mehr CS oder nen Drake haben, die Leute anfangen irgendjemand aus irgendeinem dummen Grund flamen, dann das ganze Team auf den Chat Log achtet, Tippt oder demotiviert wird oder was auch immer und dann noch 1-2 Leute sterben und ab dann der Punkt kommt wo das Game verloren wurde weil geflamt wurde.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Aber in SoloQ gibt es einfach kein Teamplay. Das ist so, das hat nichts mit geflame zu tun.
> Also tut mir leid wenn ich dir da die Welt mit kaputt mache aber wenn du ein Game in SoloQ gewinnst wo ihr hinten lagt, dann hat das nichts damit zu tun dass ihr gut wart, sondern damit dass die Gegner retarded waren und z.B. immer Solo gegangen sind. Im SoloQ ist die Teamfight Power i.d.R. gleich, d.H. wenn man vorne ist und einfach 5v5 kämpft gewinnt man eig immer, da gibt es nichts. Nun sind viele aber so überheblich dass sie immer alleine gehen oder einfach retarded spielen, das hat wirklich nichts mit gutem Teamplay zu tun.



Und auch bei dem Punkt das man ein Mid Late Game wo man behind liegt nur gewinnen kann, wenn man das Gegnerische Team schlecht spielt wiederspreche ich aufs heftigste, schon mal was von Mid Late Game Line ups gehört? Na klar wird in der Solo Q nicht direkt auf Line ups geachtet aber es kann passieren das ein Team ein sehr starkes Early Team hat, was aber im MId und Late abfällt, wenn das Gegnerische Team dann ein starkes Late Game Line up hat und dann z.b. ihre Ultis gut plaziert kann man ein GAme in dem man hinten liegt ohne Probleme auch in der Solo Q drehen.


----------



## Pente (16. April 2012)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Mit 3 mal ist nicht 3 mal insgesamt, sondern 3 mal hintereinander in kurzen abständen gemeint, habe ich auch geschrieben. Und ja, wenn man 3 mal direkt hintereinander stirbt hat man das Spiel nicht verstanden.


Weil man 3mal in Folge stirbt ist man schlecht / ein Noob? Stell dir vor das passiert auch Spielern wie Wickd, Hotshot, Ocelote, ... usw usw usw. Es gibt definitiv Situationen, Matchups und Umstände in denen das ganz schnell passiert. Diese Leute haben deiner Meinung nach also das Spiel nicht verstanden weil sie dreimal in Folge sterben? Seltsamer Zusammenhang, ganz ehrlich. Klar ist es nie gut wenn man viel stirbt, das bestreitet niemand, aber es kann definitiv auch bei sehr guten Spielern vorkommen. League of Legends ist nicht anders als "normaler" Sport wie Fußball. Theoretisches Verständnis hilft ungemein, aber ändert nichts daran, dass du dennoch auch einfach mal einen schlechten Tag haben kannst. Unkonzentriert bist, unachtsam, kurz mal nicht aufpasst und abgelenkt bist. Das passiert JEDEM und das hat auch absolut nichts mit grundlegendem Spielverständnis zu tun. Die oben genannten Spieler verdienen extrem gut mit diesem Spiel und ich habe sie alle schon mehrfach 3 mal und öfter auf ihrer Lane in Folge sterben sehen und das obwohl diese Leute das Spiel definitiv verstanden haben.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Also wenn du dir die Mühe machen würdest meinen ausführlichen Post darüber zu lesen, der sollte dir einiges erklären. Ich würde jedem abraten zu flamen wenn man noch aussicht auf Erfolg hat. Es ist zwar fies aber es kann einem sehr helfen wenn man die Moral des Gegners senkt indem man sie gegeneinander aufhetzt oder immer wenn sie sterben "easy" schreibt. Das ist wirklich nicht nett aber macht den Gegner agressiv und unkonzentriert.
> Aber dann habt ihr das Game nicht gewonnen weil sie sich flamen sondern sie flamen sich weil ihr das game gewonnen habt.
> Flammen sollte man nur wenn man sich sicher ist dass das Spiel schon verloren ist, und damit kommen wir zu Punkt 3:


Flamen sollte man grundlegend NIE! Ganz einfach. Was bringt dir Flamen? Macht es dein Spiel besser? Nein, kein Stück. Flamer sind meist selbst die größten Noobs die absolut keine Ahnung von dem Spiel haben, Streams schauen und denken sie wären Pro-Gamer weil sie gesehen haben wie andere gut spielen. Dem ist nicht so. Die guten Spieler unterscheiden sich von den Noobs durch eine grundlegende Fähigkeit: sie suchen die Fehler nicht bei anderen, sondern bei sich selbst. Bist du einer der Leute die im Chat Flamen und brüllen "OMG NO FUCKING SS!"? Falls ja kann ich dir Brief und Siegel geben, dass du kein Stück besser bist als Leute die du flamst. Miss in den Chat schreiben schön und gut, aber wenn du selbst auf der Minimap nicht wahrnimmst, dass z.B. der gegnerische Midlaner nicht mehr zu sehen ist, dann versichere ich dir, dass du das "miss mid" im Chat ebenso nicht gelesen hättest. Das ist einfach so. Gute Spieler brauchen keine Miss-Ansagen und gute Spieler flamen auch nicht deswegen. Du hast selbst zwei Augen und siehst wenn jemand nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Flamen bringt nie etwas und Flamen macht dich auch kein Stück besser. Wenn du besser werden willst solltest du immer gelassen bleiben und dich lediglich auf dein Spiel und deine Fehler konzentrieren. Es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern. Klar verliert man mal weil einige im Team schlecht sind, aber wenn du selbst negative Stats hast, schlecht gefarmt hast oder der Gleichen, dann warst auch du nicht perfekt.

Btw.: das "easy" Flamen usw solltest du dir ebenfalls abgewöhnen. Es führt über kurz oder lange zu einem Bann und wenn du mal beginnen solltest Go4LoL / Play4Fame / ESL zu spielen kann ich dir schon mal vorab sagen, dass derartiges Verhalten, sofern reported, zum Ausschluß aus der Liga führt. Viele glauben heute echt Flamen gehört zum guten Ton, dem ist definitiv nicht so, derartiges Verhalten hat im eSport nichts verloren.




EisblockError schrieb:


> Dass die Games in den ersten 10-15 minuten entschieden werden stimmt schon, aber das hat nicht direkt etwas mit dem flaming zu tun. Selbst riot hat das zugegeben und in fast jedem Pro Spiel (genau, da wo es kein flaming gibt!) ist das Spiel nach spätestens 15 Minuten entschieden und das hat nichts mit Flaming zu tun.
> Deswegen dauern selbst die Games zwischen Pros oftmals nicht länger als 20-30 Minuten. Das liegt dann nicht daran dass das eine Team soviel besser ist (oder sich flamet <: )sondern daran, dass League of Legends extrem Snowballt und 5 frühe Kills sich krass aufs Lategame auswirken.


Erst letzte Woche bei den IPL 4 hat Dignitas einenb 4/14 Rückstand nach 40 Minuten gedreht und am Ende gewonnen. Klar hat Goldvorsprung, Itemvorteil usw etwas darüber zu sagen wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist zu gewinnen, aber im Late-Game reicht eine einzige Fehlentscheidung deines Gegners um das komplette Game zu drehen. Die Respawnzeiten sind einfach immens und wenn der gegnerische Carry einmal dumm gecatched wird, oder man unvorsichtig einen Nashor-Fight verliert, dann ist das Spiel vorbei obwohl man 80% der Zeit deutlich vorne lag. Ob man Spiele noch drehen kann als Team hängt viel von der mentalen Einstellung der Spieler ab. Wenn man mit der "it's already over" Einstellung reingeht wird man klar verlieren weil man sich ja bereits aufgegeben hat und die Chancen verpasst die sich einem noch bieten. Es ist wie beim Fußball: vorbei ist das Spiel erst wenn der Schlußpfiff / Victory-Screen kommt. Wie gesagt: ein einziger Fehler im Late-Game kann die Wende bedeuten. Alles was man dazu braucht ist starke Nerven und ruhiges Blut. Das gilt für Premade-Games genauso wie für Solo-Queue. Wenn man in Solo-Queue beginnt zu flamen ist das Spiel verloren. Ist einfach so. Das artet dann in ewige Diskussionen aus, keiner Konzentriert sich, alle sind mit schreiben und argumentieren beschäftigt. Das kann man nicht gewinnen. 



EisblockError schrieb:


> Also in Team Games ist soetwas möglich, da stimme ich zu. Mein ESL Team ist das beste Beispiel, wir liegen oft etwas hinten im early aber sind extrem gut in Teamfights und können da dann meist das Game gewinnen. Das klappt aber wirklich nur wenn man leicht zurück liegt.
> Aber in SoloQ gibt es einfach kein Teamplay. Das ist so, das hat nichts mit geflame zu tun.
> Also tut mir leid wenn ich dir da die Welt mit kaputt mache aber wenn du ein Game in SoloQ gewinnst wo ihr hinten lagt, dann hat das nichts damit zu tun dass ihr gut wart, sondern damit dass die Gegner retarded waren und z.B. immer Solo gegangen sind. Im SoloQ ist die Teamfight Power i.d.R. gleich, d.H. wenn man vorne ist und einfach 5v5 kämpft gewinnt man eig immer, da gibt es nichts. Nun sind viele aber so überheblich dass sie immer alleine gehen oder einfach retarded spielen, das hat wirklich nichts mit gutem Teamplay zu tun.


Sorry aber das klingt so, als hättest du nicht viel Solo-Queue in deinem Leben gespielt. Teamfight-Power? Erzähl das mal Leuten die das Split-Push Prinzip verstanden haben und es einfach gnadenlos ausnutzen, dass dein Team immer zu fünft über die Karte eiert. Ich hatte erst letzte Woche ein Game in dem ich als AD Carry auf der Bot-Lane komplett alles gepushed habe bis zum Inhibitor hin, bevor auch nur der Erste ankam um mich aufzuhalten. Und das nur weil sie ewig mein Team über die halbe Map gechased haben.

Solo-Queue sagt primär etwas über deine mentale Stärke aus. Wie sehr kannst du dich in ein Random-Team einpassen, wie sehr kannst du 4 dir völlig unbekannte Spieler dazu motivieren ihr Bestes zu geben. Wie gut kannst du mit Ansagen und Pings 4 Mann koordinieren und die richtigen Calls machen. Wer flamed ist kein guter Spieler und schon dreimal kein Teamplayer. Ein guter Spieler hackt nicht auf den Schwächen der Mitspieler rum sondern versucht sie zu motivieren, sie aufzubauen und Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen wie man das Spiel dennoch gewinnen könnte, selbst wenn man hinten liegt. Denk drüber nach, versuch es und du wirst sehen, dass es definitiv hilft.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum ob man jetzt 0/3 steht und 120 CS nach 20 min hat, oder ob man 0/0 steht und 120 CS hat.
> CS sind so viel wichtiger als Kills und Kills geben eh nicht soviel Gold. Kills sind eig nur dazu da um den Gegner am Csen, Ganken und Junglen (Baron/Dragon etc.) zu hindern.
> D.H. es ist durchaus möglich in der Lane vorne zu liegen wenn man gut CSt, obwohl der Gegner mehr kills hat oder man sogar Negativ steht.
> Hier möchte ich aber nocheinmal zu meinem Ursprungspost zurückkommen, ich sagte wörtlich:


Wovon redest du?   Kills geben eh nicht soviel Gold? CS sind wichtiger als Kills? Spielst du ein anderes Spiel? Grundlegend: 1 Kill entspricht etwa 20 CS. Klar ist CS wichtig und als Richtlinie gilt: ca 100 CS in 13min! Das sollte man als Carry definitiv erreichen. Klar das Kill-Gold nimmt ab je öfter man stirbt, aber wenn dein Gegner 2/0/0 auf der Lane hat und du 0/2/0 dann müsstest du knapp 40 CS mehr farmen als er um mit ihm gleich auf im Gold zu sein. Bei einem Stand von 0/2/0 40 CS mehr zu haben als der Lane-Gegner ist unwahrscheinlich und nur dann denkbar wenn er absolut nicht last-hitten kann. Jeder Tod wirft dich aus der Lane und damit verlierst du automatisch CS, deine Rechnung mit CS > Kills geht nie auf. Ist auch ganz klar, dass das nicht aufgehen kann, denn sonst würden Snowball-Setups nicht funktionieren. Sonst wären die Farm-Late-Game Setups praktisch das Non-Plus-Ultra und jeder würde das spielen. Dem ist aber nicht so.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Du sagst das heißt nicht dass die das Spiel nicht verstanden haben, und dass ich das Spiel nicht verstanden habe?
> Da muss ich dir, und wird dir eigentlich auch jeder gute Spieler wiedersprechen: wer es schafft 3 mal hintereinander in einem 1v1 (also ohne Ganks!) zu sterben, der hat nicht verstanden dass man sich gegen Ryze auf der Toplane auch mal early double mres holt.
> Dass man sich, wenn man mit Trist auf der Botlane mal Wriggles holen kann und nicht sein standart build macht.
> Denn würden sie es tun und gescheit spielen würden sie ja nicht sterben.
> Sie sterben dann an Ryze oder Sion oder Swain 3 mal hintereinander weil sie keinen mres kaufen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun ob sie wenig skill haben oder einen schlechten Tag, das hat mir den Grundprinzipien des Spiels zu tun.


Die Leute die 3mal an Trist / Ryze sterben haben also das Spiel nicht verstanden, aber du? Und im gleichen Zug schreibst du praktisch, dass Wriggles das Non-Plus-Ultra Item gegen Tristana ist? Warum? Wegen der Rüstung? Wegen dem Creep-Proc? Wenn du die Lane gegen Tristana gewinnst hat es wirklich nichts mit Wriggles zu tun. Wriggles kann eine Option auf der Botlane für den AD sein. Aber bei gleichem Farm (und ja das Thema hatten wir schon des öfteren) bekommt die gegnerische Tristana die double Dorans baut ihr IE vor dir und wird im direkten Duell mit double Dorans + IE auch gegen dein Wriggles gewinnen. Das ist einfach so. Wenn man gegen Tristana die Lane nicht verlieren möchte gibt es nur zwei Optionen: nicht in der Nähe der eigenen Minions stehen und Tristanas schwaches Early (im Bezug auf ihre Auto-Attack-Range) ausnutzen und sie direkt früh aus der Lane kicken. Wenn man nur neben ihr herfarmt bringt einem das Wriggles später relativ wenig. Dank ihrem Heal-Debuff ist der Life-Leech von Wriggles sowieso unerheblich.

Zum Thema MR kaufen: gute Spieler erkennen Matchups schon in der Champion-Selection und wählen entsprechende Runen + Masteries. Ich bin genau wie du der Meinung, dass man sein Itembuilt dem Gegner anpassen sollte, nichts desto trotz ist es oft der Fall, dass man trotz MR gegen Burst-Champs in der Mitte, gerade im Early, stirbt. Ist halt so.


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2012)

Ich mach mir mühe und schreib einen langen Beitrag und dann kommen nur so scheiß Antworten, wo dann mit einzelbeispielen versucht wird meine Aussagen zu wiederlegen.

Teilweise wurden sie nichteinmal verstanden oder richtig gelesen.


Beispiel:


> > Also in Team Games ist soetwas möglich, da stimme ich zu. Mein ESL Team ist das beste Beispiel, wir liegen oft etwas hinten im early aber sind extrem gut in Teamfights und können da dann meist das Game gewinnen. Das klappt aber wirklich nur wenn man leicht zurück liegt.
> > Aber in SoloQ gibt es einfach kein Teamplay. Das ist so, das hat nichts mit geflame zu tun.
> > Also tut mir leid wenn ich dir da die Welt mit kaputt mache aber wenn du ein Game in SoloQ gewinnst wo ihr hinten lagt, dann hat das nichts damit zu tun dass ihr gut wart, sondern damit dass die Gegner retarded waren und z.B. immer Solo gegangen sind. Im SoloQ ist die Teamfight Power i.d.R. gleich, d.H. wenn man vorne ist und einfach 5v5 kämpft gewinnt man eig immer, da gibt es nichts. Nun sind viele aber so überheblich dass sie immer alleine gehen oder einfach retarded spielen, das hat wirklich nichts mit gutem Teamplay zu tun.
> 
> ...




Ich spiele zwar selten SoloQ da wir meist Arranged spielen zum trainieren (Schau dir Alternate FLORD an, vergleich mal sein ELO mit ihrem Platz in der Tabelle) aber wieso unterstellst du mir dass ich Split Pushing nicht verstanden habe?
Mit "Solo gehen" ist nicht Split Pushing gemeint (sonst hätte ich das ja geschrieben) sondern einfach Solo über die Map *roamen*. Ud natürlich ist Split Pushing effektiv, aber nunmal nicht standart, d.H. in games wo der Gegner das nicht tu reicht es *5v5* (siehst du, kein Splitpush!!!!) zu gehen um zu gewinnen.

Und das Flamen ist mit der Einschränkung verbunden, dass man weiß dass das Game verloren ist, und zumindest ich, mit 3 Jahren LoL Erfahrung, davon 1 Jahr profesionell, kann einschätzen wann ein Game verloren ist.


Zum Rest der Beiträge komme ich später, aber das ist echt schon traurig was ihr da abliefert....


----------



## Pente (16. April 2012)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar selten SoloQ da wir meist Arranged spielen zum trainieren (Schau dir Alternate FLORD an, vergleich mal sein ELO mit ihrem Platz in der Tabelle) aber wieso unterstellst du mir dass ich Split Pushing nicht verstanden habe?


Ich unterstelle dir mit keinem Wort, dass du Split-Pushing nicht verstanden hast. War dein Eingangsargument nicht, dass wir deine Posts nicht richtig lesen? Dann solltest du evtl auch erst richtig lesen bevor du behauptest ich hätte dir etwas unterstellt, was in dieser Form mit keinem Wort in meinem Beitrag steht.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Mit "Solo gehen" ist nicht Split Pushing gemeint (sonst hätte ich das ja geschrieben) sondern einfach Solo über die Map *roamen*. Ud natürlich ist Split Pushing effektiv, aber nunmal nicht standart, d.H. in games wo der Gegner das nicht tu reicht es *5v5* (siehst du, kein Splitpush!!!!) zu gehen um zu gewinnen.


Split-Pushing ist kein Standard?   Definitiv! Das ist seit Ewigkeiten eine absolut normale Taktik mit der man CC / AoE heavy Kombos aushebelt. Das war sogar schon vor den Season 1 Championship so. TF Splitpushs waren gefürchtet und haben im Grunde jede Teamkombo bestraft die rein auf Teamfights ausgelegt waren. Split-Pushing ist natürlich auch nicht das Allheilsmittel, denn dieses gibt es schlichtweg in LoL nicht. Es ist wie bei anderen Sportarten auch: es gibt viele bekannte Taktiken und welche letztendlich zum Sieg führt hängt von vielen verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Kein Spiel ist wie das andere. 



EisblockError schrieb:


> Und das Flamen ist mit der Einschränkung verbunden, dass man weiß dass das Game verloren ist, und zumindest ich, mit 3 Jahren LoL Erfahrung, davon 1 Jahr profesionell, kann einschätzen wann ein Game verloren ist.


Ich spiele LoL seit Beginn der Beta, habe bestimmt mittlerweile gesamt weit über 6.000 Games gespielt und dank des wachsenden Interesses an e-Sport ist LoL, bzw die Berichterstattung hierüber, der Löwenanteil meines Berufs geworden. Zum Thema "professionell" gespielt: der LoL Profi-Bereich im aktuellen Ausmaß ist noch sehr jung und noch nicht einmal ein Jahr alt. Klar gab es seit der Beta schon Profi-Teams, aber wirklich Geld verdient und auf hohem Niveau gespielt wird noch kein ganzes Jahr lang. Da ich seit der Beta die Entwicklung von LoL und dessen e-Sport Sektion beruflich begleite sei mir der Zweifel an deiner 1 jährigen LoL-Profi-Laufbahn  gestattet. Es mag sein, dass du High-Elo hast / hattest oder in einem gutem Team spielst / spieltest. Das mag ich dir nicht absprechen. Ändert jedoch auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass meine Aussagen alle zutreffend sind und, dass vor allem im Profi-Bereich Flamen und verbale Entgleisungen jeglicher Art ein absolutes no-go sind. 



EisblockError schrieb:


> Zum Rest der Beiträge komme ich später, aber das ist echt schon traurig was ihr da abliefert....


Welcher Teil meines Posts ist "traurig" oder "falsch"? In deinen Augen ist Flamen im Chat legitim, ab dem Moment in dem du denkst, dass das Spiel verloren ist. Der Punkt ist ganz einfach, dass Flamen - egal aus welchem Grund - kein gutes Benehmen ist. Es ist respektlos, beleidigend, deplatziert und bringt absolut nichts. Denn davon werden deine Mitspieler nicht besser und du sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kersyl (29. April 2012)

Tab gedrückt halten, gesamtes gegner team ignorieren. Das eigene Team möglichst nicht, bzw. erst am Ende weil's sonst schlecht ist mit'm ss ansagen, inc's, drag + nashor etc.


Aber Vollidioten im eigenen oder gegnerteam hat man für gewöhnlich immer.


Weshalb ich auch eig. immer mit Leuten zusammenspiele. Finde die ganzen Leute in der retard...Eh Random que inzwischen eher amüsant, weil sie meist sinnlose Argumentationen versuchen zu führen


----------



## AntieMaki (22. Mai 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt flame ich nicht gerne zurück. Ignorieren ist doch imemr die beste lösung. Its im endeffect auch nru ein game


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

Ach ist doch normal mittlerweile, einfach ignorieren und weiterspielen.

Ich werde meistens nur bei Akali oder Yi geflamed wenn ich mein Pentasteal abzieh 

Allgemein, sobald jmd in lol flamed, ihm einfach hinterherlaufen und seine kills klauen :>


----------



## tonygt (24. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ach ist doch normal mittlerweile, einfach ignorieren und weiterspielen.
> 
> Ich werde meistens nur bei Akali oder Yi geflamed wenn ich mein Pentasteal abzieh
> 
> Allgemein, sobald jmd in lol flamed, ihm einfach hinterherlaufen und seine kills klauen :>



Und das Game verlieren ? Nein danke einfach ignorieren und weiterspielen gibt einfach zu viele Leute die sich selbst trollen und es nicht mal merken muss ich sowas net auch noch machen.


----------



## Pente (24. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und das Game verlieren ? Nein danke einfach ignorieren und weiterspielen gibt einfach zu viele Leute die sich selbst trollen und es nicht mal merken muss ich sowas net auch noch machen.


Wahre Worte! Einfach ignorieren und weiterspielen. Wenn das ganze Team flamed und feeded: egal, chillen, farmen und weiterspielen. Alles andere ist sowieso nutzlos


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juni 2012)

"If you run into a troll, griefer, and/or rager, try to reason with them to the best of your ability. Give them as much support as you possibly can – although this may be degrading to you, you can still report them post-game, after you carry the troll to victory."

http://www.lolpro.com/guides/game-play/212-gameplay-guide-how-to-escape-elo-hell/people-and-self-mechanics


----------



## orkman (5. Juni 2012)

hmm ehrlich gesagt hab ich das auch schon mehrmals geschrieben ... oft wenn ich selbst schon muede bin und vorher schon idioten im team hatte ... aber was soll man machen wenn man so voll honks oder nen voll honk im team hat der mal eben paar mal hintereinander stirbt ... enemy team mal nice gefeedet und man weiss schon wenn der vollspasst noch weiter so macht dann sind wieder mindestens 20 min fuern arsch ... ich spiele nicht aus spass sondern um zu gewinnen ...das dumme ist dann auch noch dass die honks dann nicht surrendern wollen und man dann mindesten 30 min seines lebens verliert nur weil so ne kackbratze nicht spielen kann ... sry aber sowas regt mich einfach nur total auf .... ist nichts persoenliches gegen den andern spieler , aber er muss auch bedenken dass er gerade 4 andern spieler 20-30 min ihres lebens klaut nur weil er keine grauen zellen hat , oder nicht genuegend ... ehrlich gesagt haben manche freunde von mir (und ich eingeschlossen) manchmal keine lust mehr auf lol weil uns die permanent schlechten idioten in dem game sowas von auf den keks gehen ... was komisch ist , ist dass man den skill eines gamers schon an seiner nationalitaet erkennt ... ich hatte bisher nie gute spanier ....die sind einfach nur grottenschlecht , jetzt leave ich schon die champ select wenn ich sehe dass nen spanier im team ist ... geil ist dass sk ocelote es selbst auch so sieht xD ... die deutschen sind normalerweise top spieler ... franzosen sind son mitsch matsch, manche gut , manche schlecht ... portugiesen sind auch gute spieler ... und die geschichte mit den spaniern stimmt echt ... ich hab freunden das mal erzaehlt , die haben dann in ihren matches in den darauffolgeneden wochen mehr auf sowas geachtet und sind zu dem gleichen ergebnis gekommen ... wenn du nen spanier im team hast , leav oder stell dich auf nen lose ein ... mfg


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Juni 2012)

Habe schon öfters mit Spaniern in einem Team gespielt und gewonnen Oo Mach ich was falsch oder richte ich mich einfahc nicht nach den Vorurteilen :l


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Juni 2012)

du richtest dich nicht nach den vorurteilen, die vollpfosten kommen alle aus frankreich oder russland xD


----------



## Pente (6. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm ehrlich gesagt hab ich das auch schon mehrmals geschrieben ... oft wenn ich selbst schon muede bin und vorher schon idioten im team hatte ... aber was soll man machen wenn man so voll honks oder nen voll honk im team hat der mal eben paar mal hintereinander stirbt ... enemy team mal nice gefeedet und man weiss schon wenn der vollspasst noch weiter so macht dann sind wieder mindestens 20 min fuern arsch ... ich spiele nicht aus spass sondern um zu gewinnen ...das dumme ist dann auch noch dass die honks dann nicht surrendern wollen und man dann mindesten 30 min seines lebens verliert nur weil so ne kackbratze nicht spielen kann ... sry aber sowas regt mich einfach nur total auf .... ist nichts persoenliches gegen den andern spieler , aber er muss auch bedenken dass er gerade 4 andern spieler 20-30 min ihres lebens klaut nur weil er keine grauen zellen hat , oder nicht genuegend ... ehrlich gesagt haben manche freunde von mir (und ich eingeschlossen) manchmal keine lust mehr auf lol weil uns die permanent schlechten idioten in dem game sowas von auf den keks gehen ... was komisch ist , ist dass man den skill eines gamers schon an seiner nationalitaet erkennt ... ich hatte bisher nie gute spanier ....die sind einfach nur grottenschlecht , jetzt leave ich schon die champ select wenn ich sehe dass nen spanier im team ist ... geil ist dass sk ocelote es selbst auch so sieht xD ... die deutschen sind normalerweise top spieler ... franzosen sind son mitsch matsch, manche gut , manche schlecht ... portugiesen sind auch gute spieler ... und die geschichte mit den spaniern stimmt echt ... ich hab freunden das mal erzaehlt , die haben dann in ihren matches in den darauffolgeneden wochen mehr auf sowas geachtet und sind zu dem gleichen ergebnis gekommen ... wenn du nen spanier im team hast , leav oder stell dich auf nen lose ein ... mfg


Das wirklich traurige an dem gesamten Text ist eigentlich nur, dass du von dem was du sagst absolut überzeugt bist und das auch wirklich glaubst.

*Hier mal eine Frage über die du nachdenken solltest:* wenn du 10 Spiele in Folge verlierst, hattet du dann wirklich 10mal in Folge 4 Idioten im Team? Das wären dann immerhin schon 40 Idioten die ausgerechnet immer in deinem Team landen. Die einzige Person die bei jedem Spiel dabei war bist du selbst! Die einzige Person die bei jedem weiterem Game dabei sein wird, bist du selbst! Das naheliegendste wäre nun zu erkennen, dass man an der eigenen Spielweise, Einstellung und Mentalität noch viel zu arbeiten hat. Schließlich bist du allein die einzige Person die bei all deinen Spielen anwesend ist. Das wirklich tragische an dieser Einsicht ist jedoch, dass man sich eingestehen muss, dass man eben doch nicht so gut ist wie man glaubt und dass es tausende gibt die deutlich besser spielen. Wie abwegig, es gibt Leute die schlicht und ergreifend besser spielen, das kann ja nicht sein. Also wählt man den leichtesten Weg und sucht sich jedes Spiel aufs Neue einen Sündenbock dem man, fürs eigene Ego, die Schuld an der Niederlage zuschieben kann.

Wenn du wirklich so viel besser bist als deine "Idioten" im Team, wieso hast du dann nie versucht ruhig zu bleiben, ihnen zu helfen, Tipps zu geben und das Team zum Sieg zu leiten? Mit Flamen und Ragen hat noch nie jemand ein Spiel gewonnen. Im Gegenteil es beeinflusst dein eigenes Spiel extrem negativ. Ich erwarte von dir auch keine Antwort auf diesen Post, denn die wahre Antwort kennen wir beide.

*Zum Thema "die haben meine Zeit verschwendet":* sorry aber die Aussage ist einfach so fadenscheinig und lächerlich. Hätte das Spiel die ganze Zeit über für Euer Team gut ausgesehen hättest du es auch 50 Minuten lang mit vollem Elan gespielt. Ich hatte schon ein Ranked-Game das extrem beschissen für uns aussah, es stand nur noch unser Nexus, alles andere war down. Uns gelang es in einer knapp 60 Minuten Partie die Gegner 4mal in Folge an unserem Nexus zu acen und das Spiel zu gewinnen. Wenn du ein Spiel machst, hast du eh nichts besseres zu tun als zu spielen. Also klaut dir auch niemand deine ach so wertvolle Zeit, nur weil du einmal verlierst und andere eben nicht direkt bei 20 Minuten aufgeben wollen weil es etwas schlechter aussieht.

*Zum Thema "Spieler aus Land XY spielen am schlechtesten":* *gähn* ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören. Das einzige was mich wirklich beschämt ist, dass meiner Erfahrung nach Spieler die extrem verbal entgleisen und sich daneben benehmen zu 90% aus Deutschland kommen. Echt traurig, dass ich mit solchen Leuten auf eine Stufe gestellt werde, denn andere tätigen genau wie du solche Aussagen und sagen "alle Deutschen sind Noobs und Flamer-Kiddies". Ich habe meinen Account seit der Beta, weit über 6.000 Partien gespielt und wurde in der gesamten Zeit noch nicht einmal gebannt oder verwarnt.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Juni 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> *Zum Thema "Spieler aus Land XY spielen am schlechtesten":* *gähn* ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören. Das einzige was mich wirklich beschämt ist, dass meiner Erfahrung nach Spieler die extrem verbal entgleisen und sich daneben benehmen zu 90% aus Deutschland kommen. Echt traurig, dass ich mit solchen Leuten auf eine Stufe gestellt werde, denn andere tätigen genau wie du solche Aussagen und sagen "alle Deutschen sind Noobs und Flamer-Kiddies". Ich habe meinen Account seit der Beta, weit über 6.000 Partien gespielt und wurde in der gesamten Zeit noch nicht einmal gebannt oder verwarnt.



leider wahr, ich erlebe auch zu oft das es vorallem die deutschen(oder deutschsprachigen) spieler sind die sich mit beschimpfungen nicht zurück halten können. dürfte aber wahrscheinlich deswegen so arg auffallen, da die deutschsprachige gamingcommunity doch einen sehr großen anteil an der gesamtcommunity hat.
und für den fall das es bei meinem anderen beitrag nicht durch kam, das mit den franzosen und russen  war natürlich sarkassmus.  davon ab werden franzosen und ich dennoch keine freunde^^


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2012)

Ab und zu mach ich ja auch Ausflüge nach LoL, aber wirklich sehr selten. Von mir selbst würde ich sagen, dass ich generell schnell raffe wie ein Spiel funktioniert und dann auch einigermaßen gut spielen kann.
Bei LoL ist es jetzt aber so, dass man schlicht ohne viel zu spielen nicht gut wird. Fängt schon damit an, dass ich z.B. nach Guides einkaufe weil ich einfach keine Ahnung habe, was der Gegner kann und was ich dann eben kaufen sollte. Nunja, vom Gameplay her passts soweit. Zumindest habe ich so einige Do's und Dont's verinnerlicht 

Was aber immer auffällt: ein Großteil der Mitspieler ist schon sehr erfahren. Man selbst versucht seinen Job gut zu machen, versucht im Team zu spielen, aber der Egotrip der erfahrenen Spieler machts einem selbst nur schwerer. Und wenn man dann stirbt, weil man gerade mal wieder allein auf der Lane ist kriegt man einen Flame ab. Stirbt der Partner auf der Lane, weil er übermütig reingesprungen ist, dann kriegt man einen Flame ab. So viele Situationen, denen man als Newb einfach noch nicht gewachsen ist: sofort gibts Flamerei.
Und ich frag mich echt, wie die Leute mal alle angefangen haben?! Ich bin jetzt Level 10 glaube ich, und wette darauf, dass diese ganzen Flamer mit ihrem Alt-Account Lowies bashen wollen und bei einem Loss diese dann auch noch zuflamen.
Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich noch nie so ein einsteigerunfreundliches Spiel gesehen habe wie LoL. Und dabei schieb ich die Schuld nichtmal auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern schlicht auf die Wannabes, die den Newbies immer und immer wieder einen drauf geben. Wer LoL neu anfängt muss echt ein dickes Fell haben.
Ohne Freunde/Bekannte, die einen an die Hand nehmen, würde ich es sogar niemandem empfehlen. Lernkurve zu hoch, Community zu assig.

Auch wenn man all die Flamerei einfach ignorieren könnte, so ist es doch abschreckend. Ein Spiel mit freundlicher Community wirkt dann doch einladender


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2012)

Geil, jetzt wird hier schon nach Nationalität selektiert.
und gerade wir deutschen sollten doch daraus gelernt haben. v.v

@Orkman, spiel eben premade?

Muss mich gerade echtdas flamen verkneifen, das du wirklich nach Nationalität unterscheidest eh.


@über mir
Das stimmt wohl die Com. ist wirklich mehr als nur Asozial.
Komme mir oft vor wie in CS:S oder COD, überwiegend u14 jährige flamende kleine Spinner.
Die Lernkurve fand ich okay, ich spiele selber erst seit ca. 2 Monaten, aber ich komme einigermaßen gut zurecht.


Ganz ehrlich, wenn mir jemand auf den Senkel gehe, dann versaue ich ihm halt den Sieg?
Was juckts mich ob ich in LoL gewinne die 20 Ip mehr und dafür mich zu Tode ärgern?
Nee dann hab ich lieber Spaß und reg die Möchtegern's noch mehr auf!  
Wenn ich will kann ich relativ gut (subjektiv) spielen, den einen Champ besser den anderen schlechter und ist auch oft vom Team abhängig.
Aber aufregen lasse ich mich schon lange nicht mehr, nur Capslock sollte mal gesperrt werden genauso wie ? und !, ist nicht mehr erträglich, wenn der 13 jährige Kevin mal wieder einen Rageanfall hat und quer durch den Chat spammt.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Juni 2012)

die community ist bei kompetitiven spielen bzw bei reinen pvp spielern aber durch die bank müll. einzige ausnahme die ich jemals erlebt hatte war guild wars. lol hat aber immerhin noch zur konkurrenz den vorteil das man nicht sofort auf start steht sondern erstmal auf lvln muss. neue spieler werden also nicht gleich ins klate wasser geworfen sondern lernen während sie lvln erstmal das spiel. theoretisch  jedenfalls


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe bisher gelernt, dass Fehler unverzeihlich sind und man bei Fehlern anderer ihnen keine Tipps gibt sondern sie schlicht niedermacht


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Juni 2012)

ist leider ein problem das du so auch bei dota (wenn nicht sogar schlimmer, da sehr elitär) hon und sonstigen dotaablegern findest. lol hat wie gesagt zumindest eine eingebaute lernkurve


----------



## Pente (6. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Ohne Freunde/Bekannte, die einen an die Hand nehmen, würde ich es sogar niemandem empfehlen. Lernkurve zu hoch, Community zu assig.


Dann rate ich dir dringend von HoN und DotA 2 ab. Die Lernkurve  beider Spiele ist um ein vielfaches höher als die von League of Legends. Rein von der Spielmechanik her betrachtet ist League of Legends das einsteigerfreundlichste MOBA. Im Punkto Community und Flames bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Viele haben einfach nicht verstanden, dass League of Legends ein Teamspiel ist. Selbst wenn einer wirklich schlecht spielt hilft es einem selbst nicht wenn man die Person dann noch beschimpft und zusätzlich demotiviert. Davon wird man das Spiel nicht drehen und gewinnen können. Die Leute sollten anfangen ihren Mitspielern zu helfen, ihnen Tipps geben und sie beim Lernen des Spiels unterstützen, nur dann haben sie eine Chance das Ruder noch einmal rumzureißen und das Spiel für sich zu entscheiden.


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2012)

Gegen Lernkurven ist ja im Prinzip nichts einzuwenden, wenn man denn auch Hilfe bekommt. Spiele EVE und ohne Corp wäre das garnicht denkbar. Wobei auch die Community Newbies hilft, z.B. mit "Newb-PvP-Roams". Weiß nicht, ob es sowas auch bei LoL gibt.
Größter Kritikpunkt ist ja auch die Community, aber diese eben vereint mit dem notwendigen Lernprozess ist ein Graus


----------

